# Thanks for your advice, so here is my setup



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

It's the new Duetta II with the Vario.

I'm going to have to get it plumbed in though as refilling is too frequent. Makes lovely coffee but the first couple days left me feeling really agitated with slight palpitations!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Very very nice. Very very Jealous as well


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG, its lovely. I also have a Vario so I can see how the two look together.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What a lovely looking bit of kit!


----------



## skimmerz (Jun 6, 2011)

Just one word (WOW).....hopefully one day something of such beauty will grace my kitchen


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice. Is it much of a PITA to keep clean?


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

One word: stunning.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice setup. Quite a conversational piece for coffee and non-coffee lovers.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> A very nice setup. Quite a conversational piece for coffee and non-coffee lovers.


More so when he explains how much it all cost.... lol

Lovely set up BTW.


----------

